# Old School custom TnC 5W Luxeon Star 4 cell



## Pontiaker (Feb 27, 2009)

I almost forgot I had this, my first custom light from like 2003 or 04? Cant remember how long ago I bought it but I have had it awhile, got it from the maker.It takes 4 123's.

Here's the deal, my little PD20 will out perform this thing now so should I use it as a host, cutdown and add new LED and reflector?

Would someone want it the way it is for the histroy of LED customs?

I guess in that case I would trade it off or sell it.

Anyone know what the value is on one of these?
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## collector (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Old School custom, TnC 5W Luxeon Star 4 cell*

Sweet !
Mod it if you ask me...


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Old School custom, TnC 5W Luxeon Star 4 cell*

I probably should have posted this in the collector forum, maybe I should have a mod move it...


----------



## DM51 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Old School custom, TnC 5W Luxeon Star 4 cell*

I'll move this to the Flashlight Collecting section as you request, and perhaps other TnC lights will join in the thread. 

You might also want to post in a suitable thread in the TnC sub-forum to see if anyone there knows more about it.


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey thank you very much, I really appreciate it!
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like a good candidate for a MC-E mod :naughty:


----------



## maxspeeds (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it bare aluminum, or stainless steel?


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 28, 2009)

Bare aluminum, but its heavy as hell. The body is really thick! It could probably be tunred way down in diam. If I decide to cut it up I will probably tunr the body down on my lathe.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 28, 2009)

You could go the other way too, and bore it out for higher capacity cells. All that Al makes for some great heatsinking too.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 28, 2009)

That thing is huge for 4x Cr123 batteries! The tube must be real thick, I'll save you the trouble and buy it form you for $35.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> That thing is huge for 4x Cr123 batteries! The tube must be real thick, I'll save you the trouble and buy it form you for $35.


 
Your right it is thick, the Aluminum billet would cost more than $35! :nana: J/K If thats all its worth Iam gonna cut this thing up! Shorten it, add some fins or turn it down, P7, etc...


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 1, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Your right it is thick, the Aluminum billet would cost more than $35! :nana: J/K If thats all its worth Iam gonna cut this thing up! Shorten it, add some fins or turn it down, P7, etc...


 
Well ya! Even with an old school emitter that is a sweet body:twothumbs. I love how robust it is and honestly you could probably find some one to take it off your hands for at least $150+.


----------

